# Breeding Muzzle



## RJRMINIS (Oct 3, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I was looking online and found one, does anyone know where there is anymore, or a little cheaper? Here is the one I found:[/SIZE]

http://www.web-donkeys.com/proddetail.php?prod=mzgp

[SIZE=12pt]I have decided to invest in one for my bad donkey.......he is so darn agressive. The water hose works well as long as he is close enough to spray him with it. I don't hand breed them, as I have usually been able to control his behavior.(seems like cold water does the trick to make him a gentleman) But his worst part is biting......so I thought a breeding muzzle may be worth a shot....the thing is after he breeds one time then he settles down and is a good boy, but the first initial breeding he is a JACKASS!haha




: [/SIZE]


----------



## h2t99 (Oct 3, 2007)

What about trying just a regular grazing muzzle that you hook to the halter or a cribbing muzzle, I know they are much cheaper!! Try looking on Valley Vet. I want to say when we bought our muzzle a couple years ago it was only like $20.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I found one at Country Supply that is more reasonable, Now my question, I wander if I should order mini or Pony, since the muzzle on my jack is probably bigger than on a mini horse.



: 

**edited to add.....the pony is out of stock right now, only mini available.........hmmmmm


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Michele, I had to get one for my jack, I bought mine used but in excellent condition, right here on the sales page..I paid $15.00 with shipping, I would say mine is pony size. Its way to big for my mini studs. But it fit Buckley great, He was 32". Corinne


----------



## bpotze (Oct 3, 2007)

Boy, I need to get one for my Bentley...he too is very aggressive....the first time I put him in with my girls I about died and he would grab hold of their necks and I thought he was killing them. They really didn't have a mark on them...but it looked horrible...and he too would settle right down after the initial "attack".

Becky


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 3, 2007)

bpotze said:


> Boy, I need to get one for my Bentley...he too is very aggressive....the first time I put him in with my girls I about died and he would grab hold of their necks and I thought he was killing them. They really didn't have a mark on them...but it looked horrible...and he too would settle right down after the initial "attack".Becky




that's exactly what Trooper does.  my husband just made a muzzle out of strips of leather and whatever those metal things are that you can stick stuff together with (i'm drawing a blank sorry) - that way it's custom fit! we put in on for the first few minutes, let the mare kick the snot out of him, then he behaves and she doesn't have to fight him off any more, and will cooperate when she is ready. he learned really quick to be NICE to the girls



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting subject :lol:

seriously :bgrin ... I guess



: I had quite the gentleman



:




: :bgrin E'ore that is !!


----------



## Marnie (Oct 3, 2007)

I got mine from EBAY, It's a regular grazing muzzle but with such a tiny hole, I don't see how they can graze at all. I got a pony size. I thought maybe when he was chasing them, he'd not beable to breath but it didn't seem to bother him at all, he got the job done and I removed the muzzle. I didn't pay much for mine either, something like ten or twelve dollars, I see them on there alot.


----------

